# When your Atlas is just too short...



## Dranreb (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi folks, hows things, have y'all missed me?

I've not posted for some time, nothing much to tell lately, but I had to turn a couple of new axle shafts, for my vintage Chevy, they're longer than the bed and much longer than the lead screw 

First a practise taper for the wheel hub




Loaded up with 1 3/4"  EN19T and ready for the long haul.




Long way to go.




Where there's a will there's a way.




Still going......chatter?.......I see no chatter!







First one done. 




All done, an old shaft with bent splines is laying in front.
Just got to cut the splines and keyways  into the new shafts now.




Never say never, just get it done 

Bernard


----------



## francist (Jan 30, 2017)

Verrrry interesting. You should patent that:  the "Extend-o-Cutter"

-frank


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 30, 2017)

francist said:


> Verrrry interesting. You should patent that:  the "Extend-o-Cutter"
> 
> -frank



Thanks but also I'd have to patent my finger and thumb holding it all the time attempting to stop most of the chatter !


----------



## thomas s (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice job they look great.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 30, 2017)

At one time, Atlas actually made and sold a bed extension.  It was listed (at least in one catalog) in the wood cutting accessories section.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 30, 2017)

i like your ingenuity and out of the box thinking!
well done


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 1, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> i like your ingenuity and out of the box thinking!
> well done



Thanks Mike, my brain was spurred into action after visiting four local machine shops who just made excuses and 'turned down'_  _the opportunity to expand their mental abilities.

That and the thought of spending at least £1000 including taxes, shipping and various charges to import a pair of repro ones (which are currently out of stock) from US, when the steel only cost £100 meant it was gonna get done!

A friend returned a few favours by cutting the splines today, it's good to have friends!




Bernard


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 1, 2017)

it's always good to have friends!


----------



## thomas s (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Bernard, Can you post some pictures of your vintage Chevy.


----------



## Dranreb (Feb 1, 2017)

thomas s said:


> Hi Bernard, Can you post some pictures of your vintage Chevy.



I've been wondering if someone would ask that, happy to oblige..

40 yrs in a barn survivor.







Bernard


----------



## thomas s (Feb 1, 2017)

Wow very nice thanks for posting the pictures.


----------

